
Show HN: I built a Cryptocurrency portfolio tracker - RippleTick
https://coincab.io
======
RippleTick
Hey all, I recently built CoinCab.io
([https://coincab.io](https://coincab.io)), a cryptocurrency portfolio
tracker/calculator that supports multiple crypto/fiat pairs. More pairs and
features will be added as well. If it's missing a fiat option you'd like to
use, let me know! It's a PWA so you have the option of saving it to your
mobile home screen and running it like a native mobile app.

Data is aggregated and comes from CryptoCompare.

I also made browser extensions for the app.

Chrome extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/coincab/pdkphaince...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/coincab/pdkphaincebbciejocnijdoldikjjpka)

Firefox add-on: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/coincab/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/coincab/)

Would love to hear your input. Hope you enjoy!

------
lettergram
Typically, you'd title this "show HN" and more people would see it.

Also I too use cryptocompare!

[https://projectpiglet.com](https://projectpiglet.com)

~~~
RippleTick
Thanks for pointing that out, totally forgot!

That looks great. Love the UI!

------
motioneer
Really nice! The UI has a great flow, and it works great on mobile. Will be
checking out the chrome extension shortly. Are you planning to add more crypto
options?

~~~
RippleTick
Thanks! More crypto/fiat options will be added weekly. Instead of listing
2000+ random coins and tokens, I wanted to focus on only listing the pairs
that are in higher demand to keeps things from getting too convoluted.

~~~
lettergram
Fyi I would recommend the top 100 by market cap, as that appears to be really
what people look for.

~~~
RippleTick
Good idea. Going to look into adding this.

